# Crepe myrtle brushpile- want gone!



## Okie294life (Jan 13, 2019)

In my less than infinite wisdom I cut up a bunch of crepe myrtle trees and brush piled them about two weeks ago. How long will it take for this crap to dry out to burn, any tips? I should have hauled it off but it seemed like it would have been easier at the time to burn. I’ve got a brush pile about 20’ high.


----------



## sonny580 (Jan 30, 2019)

It can take up to 2 years for some stuff to dry. I always start a small pile burning when I start cutting and keep piling fresh cut stuff on. Green brush will burn, but you have to start small pile then increase the size as it gets good hot base fire going. I never let piles lay. thanks; sonny580


----------

